# New Crappie Show and some good reading!



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Lake Fork Trophy Lures has just announced a New Crappie show that will be hosted by Ronnie Capps, the show will be a series and air on the NBC Sports Channel in March. Hopefully they do it right and talk about all topics and not just spider rigging to win titles!

Some good Crappie Info;

www.outdoorlife.com/articles/fishing/2007/09/crappies-degrees
http://fw.ky.gov/crappieproj.asp
http://fw.ky.gov/navigation.aspx?cid=398


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

That's a great article! I am very new to crappie fishing and will be concentrating on them this spring quite often. Thanks for posting, Intimidator!


----------

